# Smith Evolve I/O



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I needed some goggles for a trip to Tahoe because my Spy Soldiers didn't have a lens and the replacement wouldn't arrive until after I was in the mountains. Since I have been eyeballing the Smith I/O for some time I decided to call around and see if anyone still had a set in stock. 

I was hoping to get the I/O in one of the intersection colors, or grey alexandrite, but the only set I could find within 100 miles was the I/O Evolve in tan & sage. I went up and checked it out and actually found that they looked great in that scheme. The shop was asking $99 for them (they told me $90 over the phone but meh) so I went ahead and grabbed them.

First impression was that they were very well made. At least as good as my Spy Soldiers as far as quality goes. The cocona bag it came with, as well as the bamboo accents etc. on the goggles were really nice "green" touches. Unfortuantely the Evolve doesn't come with the hard case.

The mechanism to change lenses is indeed as easy as it looks. You flip two levers, pop the lens out, reverse the process for the new lens and you're done. It takes about 20 seconds.

The lenses are of remarkable quality. You can't wipe the antifog off (it's etched into the lens), the porex filter for the inside of the lens is ingenious and the ventilation was amazing. I could literally feel the cool breeze flowing from the top of the goggle and out the bottom while riding on the lift. I always have fogged goggles, so much so that I had resigned myself to always having to deal with poor vision on the mountain. I now resign that resignation!  Saturday morning it was 31F in the morning and 55F when I left that afternoon. I didn't get any fog whatsoever at any point.

It was a perfect California bluebird day Saturday so I installed the darker of the two lenses, the Ignitor Mirror. It maintained brightness while keeping the sun from burning my eyes. You could nearly look directly at the sun with these lenses. On the runs the contrast was amazing. I was very confident as I could see every detail in the snow. I wasn't caught off guard once, whereas usually because of foggy lenses I get launched off a mogul or something I couldn't see at least once a day.

I didn't get a chance to try the sensor as it was too bright.

Visibility was superb. I had plenty of peripheral vision and the optics were perfectly clear.

Summary
I/O Evolve Frame: A++ (two pluses because it's made from recycled materials with no drawbacks)
Ignitor Lens: A+ 
Value: A+ (paid $99 for $180 goggles, if paying $180 I'd say value is still an A, as good vision on the mountain is very nearly the most important aspect of skiing/snowboarding and is almost pricless - I would be willing pay full retail for the I/O if there was no option to get them cheaper)
Overall: A+


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Update:

Wore these today at Northstar. It was 31F in the morning and when I left at 1630 it was 61F. I hiked uphill back to my car with the goggles on and me sweating like it is going out of style and they never once even pretended like they were going to fog.

It was a perfect, super bright, California bluebird day and the Igniter lens did a good job of keeping the sun out of my eyes while really bringing out details in the snow. The lens could have been a bit darker but meh... I'm not complaining.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I can also vouch for Smith when it comes to fog resistance. I'm hot natured as a mofo and have always had goggle fog issues until I got the Phenoms. No more goggle fog for me!

Now, Smith sunglasses are another story. Look at 'em wrong and they fog.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

+1 for Smith's being Fog Resistant. 

I have some old school smith goggles that are probably about 7 years or older that almost never fog up. Only time I ever had a problem was when I was off the snowboard climbing my way out of a little powder embankment. 

Plus, they fit my face well.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I hate everyone who can fit the Smith I/O or I/Os. I want these goggles so badly 

I should complain that their supposed superior "universal" foam and nose design doesn't universally fit my universally Asian face


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Leo said:


> I hate everyone who can fit the Smith I/O or I/Os. I want these goggles so badly
> 
> I should complain that their supposed superior "universal" foam and nose design doesn't universally fit my universally Asian face


I'm really confused about this...
none of the asians at my school I have talked about this to have had any problems about this. I even let one asian girl borrow my Smith goggles for a day (bad mistake, I'm not a big fan of my Scott pair...  ) and she had no problems at all...

I'm not saying it doesn't exist necessarily, but is it really as bad as you guys talk about?:dunno:


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I am Asian and they fit me well.

The thing about the Smith I/O is that the foam conforms to your face over time. My nose didn't quite come into contact with the foam when I first got them but after a couple of days on the mountain the foam molded to the shape of my face and now they fit *perfectly* all around.

Unless it's a huge shape discrepancy the I/O will probably conform itself to your face and you'll essentially have a custom fit goggle frame.



Leo said:


> I hate everyone who can fit the Smith I/O or I/Os. I want these goggles so badly
> 
> I should complain that their supposed superior "universal" foam and nose design doesn't universally fit my universally Asian face


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

I just picked up a pair of I/O's as well and love them so far but haven't gotten them up to the hill yet. One thing that concerns me is that even the darker lense (sensor?) seems a bit light for the bright sunny days that are on the horizon now that spring is here. Anyone try either the Sol-X or the gold Sol-X?


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

WaterPog said:


> I just picked up a pair of I/O's as well and love them so far but haven't gotten them up to the hill yet. One thing that concerns me is that even the darker lense (sensor?) seems a bit light for the bright sunny days that are on the horizon now that spring is here. Anyone try either the Sol-X or the gold Sol-X?


If the Ignitor is too light, what about the Platinum mirror?

Smith Optics ::: opticallydelicious.com


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

The sensor lens is for low light conditions. The igniter is for bright conditions.




WaterPog said:


> I just picked up a pair of I/O's as well and love them so far but haven't gotten them up to the hill yet. One thing that concerns me is that even the darker lense (sensor?) seems a bit light for the bright sunny days that are on the horizon now that spring is here. Anyone try either the Sol-X or the gold Sol-X?


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

rader023 said:


> If the Ignitor is too light, what about the Platinum mirror?
> 
> Smith Optics ::: opticallydelicious.com


Actually that is why I asked about the Sol-X lenses, the Ignitor is at 35% and the Platinum is at 25% while the Sol-X is at 10% and the Sol-X mirror is at 7%. I was hoping that someone had tried one of the Sol-X's so I could decide between them or the platinum...I may just go for the Sol-X Mirror and see how it goes, short of black paint I don't think that you could have one that is too dark on a bright shiney spring day.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

If you get the Sol X mirrored lens definitely let us know how it turns out. 



WaterPog said:


> Actually that is why I asked about the Sol-X lenses, the Ignitor is at 35% and the Platinum is at 25% while the Sol-X is at 10% and the Sol-X mirror is at 7%. I was hoping that someone had tried one of the Sol-X's so I could decide between them or the platinum...I may just go for the Sol-X Mirror and see how it goes, short of black paint I don't think that you could have one that is too dark on a bright shiney spring day.


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

WaterPog said:


> Actually that is why I asked about the Sol-X lenses, the Ignitor is at 35% and the Platinum is at 25% while the Sol-X is at 10% and the Sol-X mirror is at 7%. I was hoping that someone had tried one of the Sol-X's so I could decide between them or the platinum...I may just go for the Sol-X Mirror and see how it goes, short of black paint I don't think that you could have one that is too dark on a bright shiney spring day.


Yeah let us know how they do. That is crazy dark though, thats only a 1/5 of the light of the ignitors being let in, but I am insulated here at Stevens Pass so I don't get those insanely bright days like you might (I am guessing Mt. Hood or somewhere).


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I was using a bronze silver mirrored lens from Spy in my soldiers that I think only let through about 9%. Out here in CA that worked really well but it had to be a bright, bright spring day without a single cloud in the sky. If it was more than a little bit cloudy or the light was just a bit flat you would lose contrast and they would just generally be too dark.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

yea, up on timberline above the trees it gets pretty bright in the spring...


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Good review, 

I have a pair of smith fuses and have been thinking about upgrading to a pair of I/O's. After this review I think I will. The fuses are ok but they do block a small amount of my field of view and I occasionally get fogging with them.

Did they come with 2 lenses or just the 1?

Can anyone comment on how the I/O compares to Phenom's ventilation wise? the I/O's look better in that regard.


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

Reede said:


> Good review,
> 
> I have a pair of smith fuses and have been thinking about upgrading to a pair of I/O's. After this review I think I will. The fuses are ok but they do block a small amount of my field of view and I occasionally get fogging with them.
> 
> ...


2 lenses, mine came with ignitor and sensor lenses. The evolve i/o's have a soft case, and i have heard the regular has a hard case. I usually only wear phenoms and the fit is similar, maybe slightly larger than those. Can't comment on the ventilation till after the weekend.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I think pretty much all the Smith goggles come with both the igniter and sensor lenses as standard.


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

RVM said:


> I think pretty much all the Smith goggles come with both the igniter and sensor lenses as standard.


Just to clarify for people reading this, I think you are referring to the I/O's and I/Os's. Are there any other smiths with 2 lenses. I have 3 Phenoms and none of them had 2 pairs.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

My Fuses came with 2 lenses as well (Ignitor/Sensor)


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a heads up. They have been appearing on Tramdock lately for about $54. I just bought a pair of the Tan Evolve for that price plus about $6 shipping. Gotta love Brociety/Tramdock/WhiskeyMilitia/Steepandcheap!


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

So short of getting lucky on brociety (fuck I hate that business model btw) Anyone know an online store thats got a pair of I/O's atm? Looks like stock is running low at a lot of places atm. Nor do I want to encourage Australian stores that want to charge me up to $300 for them.

Looking for the I/O model, I/Os will prob be too small (unless someone can comment on the sizing first hand?)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i just got some from here: SMITH Optics Goggle I/O Chocolate Evolve Ignitor/Sensor

for $65 USD


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Reede, go to "google feed burner" and establish an RSS feed for the brociety and the other one item at a time sites. Arrange to have the RSS updates emailed to you. If you have a PDA with push this will send you a reminder every time an item changes. Also, sign up for their gear mail, which gives you at least a few items that will appear that day. Fortunately, I am a med student and study all day in front of a computer, so it is a little easier for to check regularly. However, there is an iphone app that also gives live feeds. Hope this helps.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea I've set up feeds and iphone push notifications on that kind of stuff before, i'm just not too keen on maintaining that kind of dedication, I just want to find what I want and I want to buy it. I don't want to be driven by impulse which is basically what brociety bases their business around. Either that or OCD =)

Cheers Shred, $65 is a freaking steal, altho of course its only the fugly ass colour thats uber cheap =) I really like the look of the I/Os models but everything i read says they are geared towards smaller faces/women. 

I don't have a smaller face, nor am I a woman.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fair dinkum.... bob's yer uncle mate


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha, impulse buys are the most fun! A space-age spectron modulator?! Of course I need this! How have I ever lived without one?! =P


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> fair dinkum.... bob's yer uncle mate


Haha damn straight. I'm all sorted now 

I'll pay a premium to buy gear from a local shop, but when the price is $270 vs ~$100 after shipping, the great Australian price gouge can suck a fat one.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Quoted for truth!



Reede said:


> Haha damn straight. I'm all sorted now
> 
> I'll pay a premium to buy gear from a local shop, but when the price is $270 vs ~$100 after shipping, the great Australian price gouge can suck a fat one.


----------



## GNU-LOVE (Apr 19, 2010)

I would go Oakley Splice over I/O tried them both and Oakleys are more sharp in the vision dept.
And also can change the lens in seconds...Guess only thing is does not come with 2 lenses


----------



## Doug E. Fresh (Oct 10, 2011)

Hate to be a gravedigger, but I got my I/O's, and they fogged up for me. They worked fine when I went to a local hill in the prairies, where temperatures were -20C still, but as soon as I got to the mountain and started sweating, they fogged up. Not overly, but they still fogged, enough to impair my vision. I dont know if I ruined the lense some how by wiping it or not. Anyone else have this problem?


----------

